# Plastisol Heat Transfers and Halftones - Converting (Preparing) Hand-Drawn Sketch To Photoshop File



## cha_pm (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello, 

I have a black and white sketch that I would like to make into a plastisol heat transfer. I plan on using Ace but I want to make sure I prepare the artwork correctly before I send it to Ace. The sketch is of Salvador Dali's face in black and white with lots of shading. I use photoshop to do all my work. I scanned the drawing into photshop and...now...?

01) I know I need to convert the image into halftones...but how do you do this in photoshop?

02) What else needs to be done to make sure the file is correct before I email it to Ace?

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I would strongly suggest contacting Ace and asking since not all companies have the same requirements.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Search for photoshop tutorials in youtube

Basically, copy to new file, convert to grauscale, then convert to bitmap. You will be prompted to select the output resolution(200-300dpi), method (halftone), screen angle(22.5), and lpi(mesh count divided by 4-5), shape(ellipse) and that's basically it.


----------

